# Flags of our Fathers



## Emac44 (Nov 15, 2006)

Went and saw this latest movie from the Clint Eastwood directed movie. Found it very good and enjoyable movie. Flags of our Fathers in my opinion worth the time and effort to see, i recommend find some time and view it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree, I went and saw it on opening night and really enjoyed it. Highly recommended. My favourite part was when the Corsairs where flying in between the rows of ships


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah I am looking foward to seeing it.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 16, 2006)

good movie. yes wildcat saw the part you were referring to and also the Corsairs attacking the island with rockets bombs and machine guns was good special effects. I am not going to say any more as it would spoil it for others. but wildcat i did buy the DVD movie Kokoda last week and plan on buying next week for myself the book written by General Peter Cosgrove. should go very well with my copy of the War Diaries of Weary Dunlop. all i can say is this Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2006)

Kokoda's a great movie too, I'll have to grab a copy of that on DVD as well. At the moment I'm waiting on my Whispering death DVD to arrive from the war Memorial - just wish it would hurry up and get here!!
I met Gen Cosgrove once when I was in the Persian Gulf, I thought I would go over to him and say G'day, only to have him turn around and question me whether my sunnies complied with Army dress Standards!! I replied with a quick no sir and got the hell outta there!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Kokoda's a great movie too, I'll have to grab a copy of that on DVD as well. At the moment I'm waiting on my Whispering death DVD to arrive from the war Memorial - just wish it would hurry up and get here!!
> I met Gen Cosgrove once when I was in the Persian Gulf, I thought I would go over to him and say G'day, only to have him turn around and question me whether my sunnies complied with Army dress Standards!! I replied with a quick no sir and got the hell outta there!



thats a typical response. went to meet a military celebrity and got spurned for it hahaha


----------

